# Does this happen to you often?



## Alex_B (Dec 2, 2006)

... some people just don't like to be in the picture


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 2, 2006)

My daughter is quite specialised on doing this to my attempts to take her photo. But then she gets my "stern look" (which I am very good at!) and soon lets me take her pic.
I have never had this reaction out in the street so far, but then my experiences of street photography are still quite limited (and often taken with the telezoom from so far away that people don't see me).


----------



## neea (Dec 3, 2006)

I could publish a 100 page book of these pictures.
I have two cousins that are FAMOUS for this.
The only way to photograph them is to be in stealth mode... and then be able to run like the wind the second the flash goes off.


----------



## justphotos (Dec 4, 2006)

what i really hate is when my sister does that when i'm taking a film picture with my SLR. she doesn't really care that there's a waste involved. heh.


----------



## bla (Dec 5, 2006)

I was doing a photojournalism project for a course at school some time ago, and this lady actually came up to me to make sure that I wouldn't include her in my picture. Took me 2 minutes to calm her down.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 7, 2006)

maybe we should collet such images here, as it seems some might be funny


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 7, 2006)

there were these three old men sitting on a bench under a walmart sign... I asked them if they would mind having their pictures made as I was really shooting the sign, but wanted them to be in the shot.  (Yes I really wanted them not the sign)  they said hell no.

these guys were too old be in cop trouble... oh well.... by the way I wouldn't even ask these days just shoot the darn thing and let the devil sort it out later.

I have no idea what it is with pictures but my mom was the same way she hated having her picture made.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 7, 2006)

uhm, well, actuylly, I have to admit, that I (yes ME MYSELF) tend to avoid the other side of the camera! Which always means a lot of pain for those people who want to capture me on film or sensor 

As with people I do not know personally, I am always overcautious with taking pictures of them, in particular people in other countries, poor people or strange people, .. in other words, all the interesting people!


----------



## LENEtheMOST (Dec 8, 2006)

I do that alot! I love taking pictures but I hate being in them


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 5, 2007)

God, I hate that.  What's even worse than that is when they give the insincere smile.  The smile that says: "I'm so disappointed that you are taking a picture of me, but I'm trying ever so hard to humor you."


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 6, 2007)

happens all the time.. and I love it.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 7, 2007)

lol

is that you jen?


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats my sister:lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 8, 2007)

well, from the image i can guess she is probably quite pretty ... but she certainly hates you for this snapsho 

funny


----------



## castrol (Jan 8, 2007)

Heh... I love it when that happens.

Back story on this one. I was taking so many pictures, my friend asked if anyone
ever just got fed up and did THIS?! just as I was taking the picture. I liked it
so I kept it. I told her it made me feel like papparazzi.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 8, 2007)

she has got good teeth.


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 8, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> well, from the image i can guess she is probably quite pretty ... but she certainly hates you for this snapsho
> 
> funny



she is and she hates me for quite a few pics hehe


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 8, 2007)

jeniferbwa said:


> she is and she hates me for quite a few pics hehe



well, post them all, if it is not too dangerous for you


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 8, 2007)

more..









and my friends really should hate me for these..
I like the blurry background here




i'm not sure whats going on here..




and last but not least me, my best friend took this pic 




oh and sorry for hijacking this post with all my unexpected pics


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 8, 2007)

:lmao:



jeniferbwa said:


> oh and sorry for hijacking this post with all my unexpected pics



don't worry, I started this thread


----------



## castrol (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you KNOW JD in that picture? Looks like it was taken in XTC. Are you 
from Houston? Weird to see him in a photo from someone else.


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 8, 2007)

castrol said:


> Do you KNOW JD in that picture? Looks like it was taken in XTC. Are you
> from Houston? Weird to see him in a photo from someone else.



Yes I know JD and it was taken at Rick's North


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 8, 2007)

Jeremy Z said:


> What's even worse than that is when they give the insincere smile.  The smile that says: "I'm so disappointed that you are taking a picture of me, but I'm trying ever so hard to humor you."



I just make sure those photos with the folks sneering get shown around a lot.  I've finally convinced most of my friends and family that there isn't any way to stop me from taking the photo.  It can either be a flattering photo or an embarassing photo.  It's their choice.  

I don't photograph well (few people think they do), but I figure it's karma, and try to cooperate as much as possible when someone wants to take my photo.


----------



## castrol (Jan 8, 2007)

jeniferbwa said:


> Yes I know JD and it was taken at Rick's North



What a scary, small world.:hug::


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 8, 2007)

castrol said:


> What a scary, small world.:hug::



Exactly what I was thinking.. that and JD is kinda famous now LOL


----------



## castrol (Jan 9, 2007)

jeniferbwa said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.. that and JD is kinda famous now LOL


 
He is kinda famous now? Can you elaborate on that some? I hadn't heard
anything like that. Of course, I haven't seen him in a good while.


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 9, 2007)

castrol said:


> He is kinda famous now? Can you elaborate on that some? I hadn't heard
> anything like that. Of course, I haven't seen him in a good while.



I just meant he is famous because he knows everyone.. my husband saw a picture of you in another thread and said he has met you but didn't remember your name. He used to be gm at xtc north but he works at south now.


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, it does.







Someone's even gone as far as to do this...


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 13, 2007)

Peacemaker636 said:


> Yes



lol, fun to see!

the one on the first shot probably has no reason to hide though


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, most of the time I usually just delete those types of pictures, because most of the time it's just a blurry blob of flesh ruining the whole picture.  But those two the camera actually focused so I kept 'em!


----------



## markc (Jan 13, 2007)

castrol said:


> Do you KNOW JD in that picture? Looks like it was taken in XTC. Are you
> from Houston? Weird to see him in a photo from someone else.



I *knew* I recognized that dude. You've posted pictures with him in them, right?
(Big guy with the hair)


----------

